# got the new scope today



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got the coyote special in today from bigrowdy. I realy like this scope.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking setup tx4.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!! should do the trick


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great !! Just don't set it down in the brush and walk away !! LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks good htx4. Show us how she shoots when you get a chance to put it against paper. Better yet show us some critters. Congrats on your set up looks like your ready.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

They are very nice scopes!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> They are very nice scopes!


Love mine on critters, not so much at the range. Looks purdy though, Hoover, you're gonna dig it!


----------

